
Amazon deletes 20k user reviews after finding evidence of suspicious activity - thg
https://www.techspot.com/news/86646-amazon-deletes-20000-user-reviews-after-finding-evidence.html
======
oyebenny
I wonder if Amazon does anything about the sellers that boost their reviews by
asking for a 5 star review in trade for $10-25 in Amazon credit. It's annoying
how many of the items I've bought have do this. When looking at the item on
Amazon, be sure to check the Q&A for any mention of gift cards for review.

~~~
rumanator
Once I bought from Amazon a pack of 4 or 5 USB cables from a seller which had
good reviews. Once they arrived, they all broke in a matter of 2 weeks. I mean
every single cable in that pack was busted after 2 weeks of use.

Based on my infuriating experience with the product I posted a 1 star review
stating that all cables broke. After a week or so of posting that review I
started to be spammed by the seller with offers of a 10$ or 20$ refund and a
brand new pack of USB cables provided I recanted my review. By spam I mean the
seller sent the same canned response about 7 or 8 times repeatedly bribing me
to recant my review.

